# Dog car harness?



## codmaster (Aug 5, 2009)

I am looking for a harness for our male GSD (about 85lbs) so that he can ride in our Honda CR-v.

Anyone use one or know of any good ones?

Currently he rides in our van in a crate.

Thanks!


----------



## bianca (Mar 28, 2010)

I have ordered this one and am waiting for delivery (USA to Australia so might be a while before I can give feedback!)

Champion Canine Seat Belt System


----------



## MaggieRoseLee (Aug 17, 2001)

http://www.germanshepherds.com/forum/general-information/138482-canine-seat-belt-choice.html has some great information!


----------



## liv (Sep 1, 2010)

bianca said:


> I have ordered this one and am waiting for delivery (USA to Australia so might be a while before I can give feedback!)
> 
> Champion Canine Seat Belt System



I have this one - it works great! It is much more heavy duty than any others that I have seen.


----------



## unloader (Feb 16, 2010)

I have this one, it's from the same company as the Champion. 
Good quality. Poor service. Stay on them.

SURVIVOR Big Dog Seat Belt System

There are multiple threads on seatbelts for dogs.


----------



## DJEtzel (Feb 11, 2010)

I have a kong harness that has an extra clip on it for the car. Works great.


----------



## codmaster (Aug 5, 2009)

MaggieRoseLee said:


> http://www.germanshepherds.com/forum/general-information/138482-canine-seat-belt-choice.html has some great information!


 
Much thanks - great information!


----------



## codmaster (Aug 5, 2009)

unloader said:


> I have this one, it's from the same company as the Champion.
> Good quality. Poor service. Stay on them.
> 
> SURVIVOR Big Dog Seat Belt System
> ...


Looks like they have two lines - any quick thoughts about the differences between them - one seems to be a little more expensive than the other.


----------



## unloader (Feb 16, 2010)

codmaster said:


> Looks like they have two lines - any quick thoughts about the differences between them - one seems to be a little more expensive than the other.


Looks like the survivor series has a 2" two ply side straps whereas the champion has one ply. 

My reason for getting the survivor was for the airline like belt adjuster. I can quickly tighten or loosen the belt with one hand. 

There may be other differences.

Edit: my boy is about 60lbs, but the regular survivor fits great.


----------



## liv (Sep 1, 2010)

The Champion is for dogs up to 100 lbs, and the Survivor is for the big guys (80 - 100+ lbs)! My female is 65 lbs and the large Champion is more than big enough for her (straps are only half extended). Our foster right now is 85 lbs and he is wearing Kokoda's harness since he has rather poor car manners, and he just fits (straps are extended right to the end). If we keep him, which is a possiblilty, I will probably get the Regular Survivor harness, as he is only 12 months and has some growing to do, but if he was fully grown I might go for the XL Champion (of course a little overkill never hurt anyone ). 

I didn't have any problems with their service, but it does seem to be a very common problem! I think the product is entirely worth it, but one thing to think about is getting an extra strap for each vehicle, if you have more than one that the dog rides in. I only have one, and will definitely order another one - I can't count how many times the strap has gone to work with my husband!


----------



## codmaster (Aug 5, 2009)

Thanks for the information! Sounds like one of these will do nicely!


----------



## wildo (Jul 27, 2006)

Kind of an old thread, but I just wanted to say that I recently bought a large size Champion harness (not the survivor series) and it fits just fine on my 75 lb lean female GSD. Their service sucks, and I didn't hear from them for a week after purchase. No auto email or anything. I called them and they said it typically takes about 1.5 weeks to ship. You'll hear from them when it finally ships.

Poor service aside, I was floored by the quality! The strapping is very wide, and heavily stitched. It's definitely worth the $50 price tag. I just returned from a 700 mile trip for the holidays, and my dog rode harnessed in the back seat without issue. She has enough room to stand, sit, or down, as well as turn around. And if anything, I think she actually enjoyed the security of being strapped in.


----------



## bianca (Mar 28, 2010)

wildo said:


> Kind of an old thread, but I just wanted to say that I recently bought a large size Champion harness (not the survivor series) and it fits just fine on my 75 lb lean female GSD. Their service sucks, and I didn't hear from them for a week after purchase. No auto email or anything. I called them and they said it typically takes about 1.5 weeks to ship. You'll hear from them when it finally ships.
> 
> Poor service aside, I was floored by the quality! The strapping is very wide, and heavily stitched. It's definitely worth the $50 price tag. I just returned from a 700 mile trip for the holidays, and my dog rode harnessed in the back seat without issue. She has enough room to stand, sit, or down, as well as turn around. And if anything, I think she actually enjoyed the security of being strapped in.


 
I got my champion harness a couple of days ago and I love it! It does seem super sturdy and is easy to fit. I found the same issue with the lack of customer service. I had to chase them as to where my order was. Molly is only 57 pounds and I ordered the large.


----------



## Chicagocanine (Aug 7, 2008)

I have heard a lot of complaints about their customer service in the past, although lately it seems they have gotten better. At least, people seem to be getting their orders fairly quickly lately from what I've heard...

I've been using the Champion harnesses for at least 7-8 years now, for my previous dogs and Bianca. They are my favorite type of seatbelt and are one of the few that is actually strength rated. Personally I won't use a harness that relies on plastic buckles/snaps to keep the dog safe in an accident, because these are likely to break in those type of forced. The Champion harness does have plastic buckles (wider/stronger than regular type) but they do not rely on those for attaching the dog into the car. They have two large metal D-rings which do the job there.

The dog seatbelt brands that are either strength rated or crash tested are: Roadie, Champion, PetBuckle and Snoozer.
I have tried the Roadie seatbelt too but I found it complicated and difficult to put on/off the dog, so I got the Champion instead and have been using that one ever since. Any other brand may not be meant to actually protect your dog in an accident. I remember seeing some "car harnesses" at the pet store which had written on the package something like, "This product is meant to restrain your dog in normal driving conditions." In other words, if there is a sudden stop or an accident don't expect it to stay in one piece!

Here is a page I put together showing the various ways the Champion seatbelt can attach to the car:
http://www.chicagocanine.com/seatbelt/seatbelt.html
(people kept asking me what I meant when I was describing the way I attached it, so I made this page to show how I did it...)


----------



## wildo (Jul 27, 2006)

I love your card idea! Very smart...


----------



## bianca (Mar 28, 2010)

Chicagocanine- your page was what made me order Molly's seatbelt, so thank you very much!


----------



## Verivus (Nov 7, 2010)

Still waiting for my Champion harness I ordered for Pookie to come in... it's been almost 3 weeks now since I ordered it. :crazy:


----------



## codmaster (Aug 5, 2009)

I ordered one a while ago and it took forever. When I emailed them about it, I got a reply and it came a short time after that. the harness is very well made.


----------



## Verivus (Nov 7, 2010)

codmaster said:


> I ordered one a while ago and it took forever. When I emailed them about it, I got a reply and it came a short time after that. the harness is very well made.


I got one exactly because it had so many good reviews and is actually tested. I guess I better start hounding them about it.


----------



## codmaster (Aug 5, 2009)

Yea, I would send them an email and inquire gently about your order.


----------



## middleofnowhere (Dec 20, 2000)

I have three Roadie's. The late Barker Sisters used them for years. Once you figure out how to put the harness on, it goes on like a dream.The restraint on the Ruff Rider Roadies that I have is the harness webbing itself. There is no metal or plastic that saves the dog - just the harness itself fastened to the seatbelt.


----------

